# Plant Identification - Hygrophila Polysperma "ceylon"?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've had this plant floating around for some time now. Hygrophila Polysperma "ceylon" is my best guess.



















I'm fooled because there's no red coloration on any of the leaves. Is this Hygrophila Polysperma "ceylon"? http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=147

-John N.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, it's _Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'_. It will get better color with stro ger light, more iron, etc.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Just what I need to know. Thank you.


----------

